

Consumers not waiting for Windows 8? - SlipperySlope
http://news.cnet.com/8301-1001_3-57472324-92/consumers-not-waiting-for-windows-8/

======
SlipperySlope
An anecdote from the article ...

On Friday, in the Microsoft store there was a small crowd checking out
ultrabooks (on display were half a dozen new Vizio ultrabooks -- and note that
a couple of the ultrabooks were plagued by a freezing mouse cursor). A few
"customers" were using available PCs to play games. Around the corner, the
Apple store was packed -- many huddled at the front of the store around the
Retina MacBook Pros (the store had just sold the last one in stock when I
walked in) and iPads."

------
jsz0
The Surface Pro would be interesting if it weren't 2 pounds. People had issues
with the original iPad at 1.5 pounds. It may not sound like a big difference
but it's not going to be the type of device you actually hold in your hands to
use for very long. If you can bear a little extra weight in your bag a regular
ultrabook + cheap 7" tablet is just going to be a much better combination.

~~~
SlipperySlope
That's right. My wife has a wonderful Logitech bluetooth keyboard/cover for
her iPad 3, that she hardly ever uses despite its obvious utility for word
processing - for that reason. Its just a bit too heavy and she uses the Apple
Smart Cover instead.

But for those few times in the office when she needs a laptop style device,
e.g. conference room meetings, she takes the Logitech keyboard/cover along and
it just magnetically snaps together with easy-to-type-on keys. She switches
rapidly back and forth between voice dictation and the Logitech keyboard with
a function key.

------
derekerdmann
> Instead of waiting, consumers are buying MacBooks, iPads, Google's Nexus 7,
> and large-screen Android phones.

Yet the author offers no data that supports this conclusion. No real insights
here.

~~~
SlipperySlope
Yes, the author is seizing on the profound drama created by Microsoft
appearing to bet their company on Windows 8 and its Metro UI. This bet has
certain presumptions, one of which - that Windows 8 will be popular - is not
yet testable.

------
flebber
Of course pc sales are going to be flatter with many other options in the
marketplace. I am waiting for Surface however, I will buy windows 8 PC and
leap for my kids, the new generation know.

------
Toshio
I keep reading the word "analysts", but how trustworthy are those analysts.
How do we know they are neither in microsoft's nor in Apple's pockets? Those
analysts certainly wouldn't disclose their affiliations because of NDAs. So I
suggest having an NLP algorithm (natural language processing) to distinguish
PR trolling from trustworthy independent opinion.

